# Coco Glucoside (Plantacare 818 UP) or SLA



## chefinblue (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm researching a non-SLS option to add for extra foaming in M&P soaps/bubble bars, etc.

Is anyone here using Coco Glucoside? And what alternatives have you found for using SLS?

Thanks!


----------



## agriffin (Dec 17, 2010)

I use SLSa.


----------



## Healinya (Dec 17, 2010)

I've never made anything with coco-glucoside, but it's in my favorite face cleansers because I get irritated with sls.. it's a natural cleansing and foaming agent made from coconut/palm fatty alcohols and glucose obtained from corn. This mild, natural detergent has a similar composition to saponins (plant glycosides) obtained from soap bark (quillaya) and yucca root. (per Aubrey organics)


----------



## chefinblue (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks guys..sorry I'm replying so late, I've been swamped! 

Hmm... SLSa: is it really that different than SLS? 

As for the coco-glucoside, I guess you'd only be able to use it in wet formulations..bubble bars would have to be out, huh?

Agriffin, who do you get your SLSa from?

Thanks again and Happy Holidays!!


----------



## carebear (Dec 23, 2010)

SlSa is milder.


----------



## chefinblue (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks carebear..I think I'm getting hung up on lather.. do you think adding a sugar solution to a pre-made liquid soap base would help with that? I might just have to play with it to see... 

I guess there's just no way to make a bubble bar w/out SLS or SLSa, huh?


----------



## carebear (Dec 23, 2010)

there are other detergents/surfactants, tho those are probably the most feasible in terms of amount of lather and price.  but check out The Herbarie or Lotioncrafters - they have tons of detergents.

no, I don't believe sugar would help much.  or at all, TBH.


----------



## chefinblue (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks again Carebear!..*WS*


----------

